# Lady Bikes



## Schwabe (30. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den speziell für Ladys angebotenen Bikes.
Speziell nach Schulter-Arm Problemen.


----------



## tantemucki (30. Januar 2010)

Sufu nutzen!!!! 
guckst du hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=427783


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2010)

ich dachte grade wirklich, das sei der "original" fred und hab mich gewundert, wo denn die ganzen anderen einträge alle hin sind


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Januar 2010)

_Ich schließe diesen Fred, damit es kein Durcheinander gibt. 
Der Urfred findet sich hier._


----------

